# uprooted/leaning tree



## bwalker (May 10, 2003)

I have a large old growth Jack pine on my resorts property that was partially up rooted by a windstorm. As it is its leaning at about a 45 degree angle againts a spruce that I would also like to save. What can be done to save it? Would running a cable to the top and winching it vertical work? I really want to save this tree.
I also might add that the tree is located in NW onario smack dab in the middle of the canadian shield. Soil depth isnt much more than 12". If I cabeled it I would have to sink a eye bolt into the bedrock.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (May 10, 2003)

I've heard of people "resetting" trees after windthow, but have never heard of any followup.

I was going to suggest using rod anchors in the root plate, they would have to be drilled into the rock too.

I'll forward this page to a few RCA types and see if they have any comment.


----------



## rcarlson (May 10, 2003)

It sounds like you have a rather fragile situation with the pine. 

Trees use their roots to grip the soil, and rely on its cohesion and weight to hold the tree. As the tree grows, it expands its root system into more soil volume, increasing its hold on the the soil.

In your case, there is not much depth, and hence not much weight to the soil. The tree needs a very wide root system to hold it up. It sounds like the tree might have fallen except for the smaller spruce. The existing roots of the pine have probably been severely damaged by the partial uprooting. Guying the tree back up wil be much the same as transplanting that tree. It will have to start over in developing a strong root system. In short, the tree will need to remain guyed for support, for many years- perhaps decades. 

While it is possible to right the tree and anchor it with cables attached to the bedrock, consider if that is the way you want it to stay indefinitely. Can you tolerate the look and obtrusiveness of the supports? You should also consider getting an engineer involved, to be sure you have adequate guy supports.

Russ Carlson, RCA
ASCA Registered Consulting Arborist


----------



## M.D. Vaden (May 10, 2003)

Check my comments in ADVICE (landscape) regarding staking trees at www.mdvaden.com.

When a tree is leaning, future wind will mainly exert a pulling on the trunk, rather than a pushing.

I prefer to stablize tilted trees where they sit.

This is based off years at 6 golf courses. If you can't shift the ENTIRE root ball, it can do more harm than good.

In the last 15 years, I only pulled one tree back since it was leaning on a pond.

Every other tree was kept at the new root position. Prune to readjust the top, thin to reduce some weight, improve drainage if needed, cut projecting roots, cover other roots.

And so far, not one of these project trees has come down.

But every tree on the golf courses, that was pulled up without moving the ENTIRE root system, went over again - every single one.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (May 11, 2003)

I've spent many days in the Boundary Waters Canoe Area where the soil is thin too. Many of the uprooted trees could have been straightened if it was undertaken soon after tipping. The catch is finding a decent anchor. Check through this manual for the section on earth anchors.

http://www.adtdl.army.mil/cgi-bin/atdl.dll/fm/5-125/fm5-125.htm


I've straightened trees before with good success. Always put in three anchors. When I do it for clients I tell them that the anchors stay on forever. This absolves me of any liability if the anchors are removed before "forever" comes up on the calendar.

Tom


----------



## treeman82 (May 11, 2003)

I don't remember the guy's name, but his company is out of Vermont. They were in TCI for having 2 or 3 Excellence in Arboriculture Awards. The company does cabling and bracing only. I had heard him talk at the Mass Tree Warden's meeting maybe 2 months ago. They use gin poles which they fabricate in their shop and anchor the trees to the ground. I wish I had paintbrush, so I could give you a diagram as to what I am talking about. Basically they place the gin poles on the trunk of the trees to keep the cables off, and also to keep them running straight. So in this case, what they would PROBABLY do is; place a cable up high in the crown, place a couple gin poles along the trunk and run the cable over those gin poles. Set a rod for a given amount of weight deep in the ground. Then anchor the cable to the rod. That isn't a very good description of it... I only wish I had a program to give you a diagram with. I believe they do have good success with doing that though.


----------



## bwalker (May 11, 2003)

I will try and get you a picture off the tree in question . Although it will not be untill I get my cam up and running. I think I have decided to cable it. I figure I have nothing to lose as it will die if nothing is done. The only problem I have is sinking the anchors. The spot wherer I can anchor the tree has basicaly a 3" l;ayer of soil over solid granite. I think a masonry bit and a hammer drill mit do it, but I dont know. BTW Tom the lodge is about 3 hours north of the BWCA. Very thin soil as this area of the canadian shield has the least amount of soil.


----------

